# philips spa5300 2.1 woofer not working properly



## avinashpb (Nov 15, 2011)

hii..my woofer are not producing bass ..only distortion comes when it get bass signal..though the satellite speakers are working fine ..it uses philips TDA 8947J amplifier ic ...when i increase bass from window media player ,the satellite speaker sounds are suppressed...do any body know wts d problem...? plz help .


----------

